# Bejeweled operation question Fire / Fire HD?



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an original Fire, non-HD version. I have Bejeweled for it. I can pause the game and once paused I can turn the Fire off. Later when I turn it on again it goes back to the game with the options to resume or quit. The problem is if I pause the game and then go to the home screen to do anything when I return to the game it starts a new game. I presume that's an issue with the game itself and there's no setting on the Fire that will allow me to do something else then resume the game. I presume the Fire HD would be the same also?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

No thoughts/comments/opinions/experiences with this?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

LDB said:


> I have an original Fire, non-HD version. I have Bejeweled for it. I can pause the game and once paused I can turn the Fire off. Later when I turn it on again it goes back to the game with the options to resume or quit. The problem is if I pause the game and then go to the home screen to do anything when I return to the game it starts a new game. I presume that's an issue with the game itself and there's no setting on the Fire that will allow me to do something else then resume the game. I presume the Fire HD would be the same also?


Hi! Are you turning your fire off or just putting it to sleep?
If you just touch the power button and the screen goes off, that is sleep. Your fire is doing exactly what you told it to do. 
Yes I have bejeweled on mine so testing it now. Yes you are just putting it to sleep and it comes right back up when you push the power button again.
You are NOT turning off your fire. To turn off your Fire, you must hold the power button until the shut down screen comes up.
So no real problems. 
You just thought that sleep and off were the same thing. Very common mistake.


----------

